# My new favorite knife sharpener!



## PrepperThyAngus

I've tried a variety of sharpeners throughout the years but some of my more expensive knives, such as RAT or ESEE 4 would not sharpen anywhere close to factory edge. I was tired of paying sharpening shops to do the work for me. I truly am a DIY type and like to do all work by myself. I needed a better solution...and I prefer all my knives to have razor sharp edge, always!

Upon many hours of research I came across a few youtube vids reviewing a grinder mounted paper sharpening wheels. The company is called Razor Edge Ultimate Edge Making System.

You may find their website here, Razor Sharp Edgemaking System - Home

However, I'm really cheap and always try to find the best deal. Grizzly Industrial happens to have the best price on these wheel kits.
G5937 8" Razor Sharp System

As of 9/2012, it cost me about $45 shipped for the kit, which contains one grit edge making wheel and one paper wheel for high speed polishing. The kit also comes with extra grit to refinish the wheels many times, lubrication wax, and jewelers rouge. I installed these wheels onto my 6inch Harbor Freight grinder (me being cheap again.)

In my opinion, this is the best value for a quality sharpener. The edges can I can create are so razor sharp, they can meet or exceed factory sharpness for many of the knives I own. With the grinder doing all the work, I can simply and quickly create a new edge on my really dull knives or generate a super polish edge on my other knives (quick maintenance.) There is a bit of a learning curve so I suggest you try a few junk or kitchen knives to practice but after a few tries, you will be created razor sharpness. I've sharpened even scissors and it works great!

I am truly loving this this and suggest some of you knife lovers give it a try also. Most knives take about 1-2 minutes for a razor sharpen.

Also, check out the many youtube vids reviewing these paper sharpeners. (not affiliated with youtubbers or Razor edge making system whatsoever)

I don't think I'll ever use any of my many stone sharpeners ever again. Shoot me a reply if you guys have questions.


----------



## insatiable ONE

I have seen these around for quite some time.
Have some reservations about using a grinder over a stone, or honing steel.


----------



## PrepperThyAngus

Ill never go back to stone or steel. I can sharpen my blades more razor sharp in 2 minutes that I can achieve with days by hand. However, the wheels should be used by someone with experience with power tools.

Check out this review from a fellow prepper.


----------



## AquaHull

insatiable ONE said:


> I have seen these around for quite some time.
> Have some reservations about using a grinder over a stone, or honing steel.


I have 2 benchtop grinders,2 steels, and 10 stones. My 3" x 24" tri stone will sharpen most any steel.

The grinder is to repair a bad edge, and is used on my wood chisels to put a hollow grind on. Then is stoned to put the razor edge on. Yes it will shave the hair on my arm


----------



## AquaHull

I sharpen my shears on a grinder, and prefer them with a burr edge to grip the material when cutting, it's still very close to razor sharpness.

Lawn Mover blades get the 4" hand grinder treatment with. It's easier for me to grind the right areas for balance without the fear of launching the blade.:shock:


----------



## Blackcat

As a (ahem) self proclaimed knife expert. I use a paper wheel setup just like that. Ive tried most of the expensive knife sharpening gadgets on the market and I have yet to find better than the paper wheel. Its not really a grinder. Theres usually a low speed paper reshaping wheel with carbide powder this is used for correcting the edge and removing nicks and burrs. Then the min sharpening wheel is a low speed paper wheel with some form of compound or jewelers rouge. This wheel works the same as a leather stop. The slots cut in the paper wheel help to keep the steel from heating up and ruining the temper. Since I started using the paper wheel system I have had more requests for knife sharpening than I can keep up with. Perhaps I should start charging cash instead of trading for chickens and animal hides and such.


----------



## MountainMan

insatiable ONE said:


> I have seen these around for quite some time.
> Have some reservations about using a grinder over a stone, or honing steel.


I'm kinda' with 'ya. I've always had great success with my stones ;-). I have a pocket sharpener for my pocket knives and one for my hatchets and hand axes. I only use the pocket sharpeners in a pinch.

I wouldn't be against a grinder when I get the homestead set up since there'll be more use but I wouldn't want a motorized one. Can you still find the old peddles anywhere?


----------



## LAWNKILLER

I just bought one of these, I use as directed, 8 strokes on each side and boom. Sharper then ever.

http://dsp.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pDSP1-10464425t50.jpg


----------



## PrepperThyAngus

The polish on these wheels is unsurpassed. To truly get that razor edge, the knife edge must be polished very finely. These paper wheels polish them so well, even under a microscope.


----------



## Fuzzee

I stay away from grinders. Same as not using one to scratch my butt, it's a rough way to go about a delicate task. I use stones and have always preferred and used stones. It does seem to be a fading skill though with all the power tools and specialized sharpers out there these days. Still,...just give me a stone and a minute and I'm good.


----------



## MountainMan

Fuzzee said:


> I stay away from grinders. Same as not using one to scratch my butt, it's a rough way to go about a delicate task. I use stones and have always preferred and used stones. It does seem to be a fading skill though with all the power tools and specialized sharpers out there these days. Still,...just give me a stone and a minute and I'm good.


There is no better way to say that^^^^^.

Now let's ALL get stoned.


----------



## uptowngal

No wonder that the grinder can sharpen the knives. I think People who use this method should be skills. But I have bad experience to use it to sharpen my knife, so I prefer normal knife sharpener like stone.


----------



## Blinddog

Give me a Smith's stone any day and I'm happy. I can get a dull blade razor sharp in just a few minutes with no problem.


----------



## vulf

Accusharp, you will never go back. But yes the diamond V rod and the grinder have there place, but nothing is as fast and easy as a accusharp.
AccuSharp Knife Sharpeners - Sharpen Knives, Cutting Tools, Garden Tools, Scissors, Axes, Machetes, Cleavers - Edge Sharpener


----------



## Blademaker

I tried one of those systems once, and while the initial edge was incredibly sharp, it became dull rather quickly, as the edge was a convex, or "rolled edge". Should one keep using this system, it'll continue to work, if you use stones and continue to "roll the edge". 
However, if you attempt to sharpen your knife using the conventional "try to shave the stone" by pushing the edge away from you, the curves on a rolled edge will take a long time to become flat again.
I'm a big believer in my tri stones.
I set my bevels on a used 220 grit belt, and polish/hone the edge on my stones.

Also, in a pinch, if you roll down the windows of your vehicle and use the top of the glass, it will make a good hone, and put a razor sharp edge on a knife if its not too terribly screwed up.

This is merely my opinion, and has worked for me in the past, many times. :mrgreen:


----------



## BDylan

Spyderco sharpmaker. My knives stay very sharp with very little time and effort.


----------



## Juggernaut

Wow I got a portable sharpener today and I thought it was cool. My gf is getting dumped forsure.


----------



## Leon

OK OK, here's my two cents-

the sharpest knife I ever had stock was my smith and wesson SWAT. It could shave hair off your head thick or no. The ONLY thing I ever saw sharpen a knife to that degree was at bass pro, and they used a grinder like that with two 'laser-sharp' wheels. One was diamond impregnated cardboard, the other diamond and wax impregnated cardboard. The damn things were so sharp they could take fingers off with ease- I know, my friend took his whole pinky off with a slip. Crazy thing was it barely even bled. The guy doing the sharpening was a master, but those wheels were his trick. He would glaze the harsh wheel with a little wax block a bit then profile the blade, then buff it with a cloth wheel and then back to the fine wheel, which he would run past it a few times. When he handed it back, that thing was literally like a scalpel. You could cut yourself with it blood and all and not feel a thing. I still wonder about that and want those wheels. I bet they are still in production considering how well they worked. anyone with a clue please speak up.


----------

